# refusing a feed



## Willis (Jan 12, 2009)

One of my twins has decided to refuse his 2pm feed for the last week . Out of the two babies he is the one who normally loves his milk. They are 16 weeks old and although he takes most of his feeds at the other times its this one each day that he now just completley refuses. He is gaining weight still but im worried as to why he is doin this all of a sudden. any ideas?


----------

